# Other Pets > Horses >  Went on a Canada Day ride, leased this guy!

## Alexandra V

I figured there wasn't a much better way of celebrating Canada Day than going to the barn! So I took out Blue for a liberty session and at the end of the ride the owner (also my instructor) offered to let me lease him! He wasn't really supposed to be up for lease but she thought that we make a good team. I'm so excited to be able to work with him!  :Very Happy:  I just had to share. Here are some pics from the ride today!







(Don't mind my face in this one, I was having a conversation with him haha)

----------

ballpythonluvr (07-03-2013)

----------


## Annarose15

He's very handsome!

----------

_Alexandra V_ (07-01-2013)

----------


## Southern_Breeder

Hes beautiful! Congrats!

----------

_Alexandra V_ (07-01-2013)

----------


## Alexandra V

> He's very handsome!





> Hes beautiful! Congrats!


Thanks! I couldn't be happier with him!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

He's beautiful!

----------

_Alexandra V_ (07-03-2013)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

He is so gorgeous!  I love horses so much and one day I hope to own/lease one!  You are a very lucky young lady!

----------

_Alexandra V_ (07-03-2013)

----------


## Alexandra V

> He is so gorgeous!  I love horses so much and one day I hope to own/lease one!  You are a very lucky young lady!


It's definitely one of the best thing you'll ever do! I highly recommend you jump on the chance when it arises!

----------

ballpythonluvr (07-05-2013)

----------


## Badgemash

Congrats! And it's nice to see someone riding bb, the best way to develop a great seat!

----------

_Alexandra V_ (07-06-2013)

----------


## Alexandra V

> Congrats! And it's nice to see someone riding bb, the best way to develop a great seat!


Thanks! When I visit him on lease I almost always go bareback by choice; I honestly just prefer it anyway to using a saddle for the most part.

----------


## wwmjkd

beautiful horse. also, it's damn good to see you back here. 

p.s. happy belated Canada Day!



http://www.uproxx.com/webculture/201...nada-day-cake/

----------

_Alexandra V_ (07-06-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Thanks! When I visit him on lease I almost always go bareback by choice; I honestly just prefer it anyway to using a saddle for the most part.


BB is my enemy lol I love riding but I prefer a nice leather saddle molded to fit me jus right haha. I could never get my legs set right as a kid BB so I gave up an now at 24 I haven't tried again. I wish I still had access to one again! He looks great, how long have you been riding?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Alexandra V

> beautiful horse. also, it's damn good to see you back here. 
> 
> p.s. happy belated Canada Day!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.uproxx.com/webculture/201...nada-day-cake/


Hahaha thanks for the (somewhat) Canada Day cake! Sorry I keep disappearing!  :Sad: 




> BB is my enemy lol I love riding but I prefer a nice leather saddle molded to fit me jus right haha. I could never get my legs set right as a kid BB so I gave up an now at 24 I haven't tried again. I wish I still had access to one again! He looks great, how long have you been riding?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Hahaha I guess it depends on what you're doing. I've gotten really used to him bareback so now unless I want to trot around for a long time or canter (he's like a mini-warmblood with his gates - long, bouncy stride) that's just what I do. I haven't been riding long, I only started taking lessons early this spring but I'm not planning on stopping anytime soon!  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

Joy riding and random northern mn farm work. Road on an off growing up. I have a knack for picking the stubborn hard headed horse lol, had my cousins big black %50 Arabian %50 some tall stalky beast I think a moose spend 20 mins trying to throw me off him randomly because he's a jerk and didn't want to be rode unless you proved you wanted too lol. And don't ever stop! Lol I'm a small town country person trapped in a city, can't ride a horse with a rifle on your back yelling at cows throughout the city.. some goofy laws I guess  :Smile:  haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Alexandra V

> Joy riding and random northern mn farm work. Road on an off growing up. I have a knack for picking the stubborn hard headed horse lol, had my cousins big black %50 Arabian %50 some tall stalky beast I think a moose spend 20 mins trying to throw me off him randomly because he's a jerk and didn't want to be rode unless you proved you wanted too lol. And don't ever stop! Lol I'm a small town country person trapped in a city, can't ride a horse with a rifle on your back yelling at cows throughout the city.. some goofy laws I guess  haha
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Hahaha I seemed to be like that too - the horse that I rode before this guy would try to stomp you if you put him on cross ties, would run you into the stall wall if he was stalled, tried to buck me off on a trail... The whole shabang. I'm lucky I have a good understanding with this horse, he's an ex gymkhana horse so he's a little too fiery for a lot of people. 

I feel you! I can't wait to be done with school so I can move out of the city.

----------


## Neal

I have no idea about horses but that is a fine looking horse. Did no saddle hurt?

----------


## Alexandra V

> I have no idea about horses but that is a fine looking horse. Did no saddle hurt?


He's very comfortable without a saddle because his back isn't very boney. But for instance the other horse I used to ride had very high whither a and was a little less comfortable. It depends on the horse!

----------

